# 4/11 flounder gigging trip



## OSAGEBOW (Mar 1, 2012)

After reading several of the gigging posts on this forum, my fishing partner and I decided to give it a shot for the first time this year. I do not have a boat so we do it the old fashioned way. (wading) We arrived at our destination just before dark and unloaded our gear. We began our journey and it was a great evening for it. We ended up with three flounder with the largest being 18 inches. We stepped on or saw at least 40 electrical skates. A couple of them got me in the leg and it was a pretty good jolt. Sorry, but we do not have any pics due to the fact that we left the camera at home.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Better that than a barb through the foot.


----------



## OSAGEBOW (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes I agree)))


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Just shuffle your feet and you won't step on any rays.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Forgive my ignorance but what is an electrical skate?


----------



## OSAGEBOW (Mar 1, 2012)

Skates look like stingrays but they do not have a barb. However, their defense is an electrical charge. When they hit the side of your leg it shocks the crap out of you. I am gonna try Night Wing's advice next time and shuffle my feet.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

OSAGEBOW said:


> Skates look like stingrays but they do not have a barb. However, their defense is an electrical charge. When they hit the side of your leg it shocks the crap out of you. I am gonna try Night Wing's advice next time and shuffle my feet.


Sad to say I'm from here and have never been shocked! I always assumed (yes, i know) they were stingrays. Looking forward to getting set up and getting out there. Thanks for the education!


----------

